# Call of Duty 4 and mss32 problem



## ge0. (Nov 13, 2007)

well, today i have installed Call Of Duty 4 on my pc, & got problem of missing mss32.dll file, downloaded it, then got the error:








Can anyone help me with fixing this?:4-dontkno cause i need to play this game before friday, going to lan party then ;P
thnx 4 all the helpers ray:

dont know if necessary/helping, but i'm using windows xp..


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for a solution right now, but in the meantime, have you tried reinstalling? Is the copy you're using a legit copy?


----------



## ge0. (Nov 13, 2007)

thnx 4 ur help 
& to be honest.. no it isnt :$
i'll try 2 reinstall..
thnx



keep searching


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try reinstalling with a legit copy. The pirate copy you have might be infected or missing some files.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

koala's statement is the most likely cause of the problem, and his suggested fix is the most we can do for you - we don't provide support for illegal copies of games.

You'll find that buying a legit copy will solve the issue.


----------



## ge0. (Nov 13, 2007)

ok guyz, thnx


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

No worries. Enjoy your game, once you get a legit copy. :smile:


----------



## sykk069 (Feb 13, 2008)

having a legit copy doesnt solve it.. I have the same issue on win xp sp2
reinstalled 5 times.. no luck.
installed the same game on a vista macine works great.
mss32.dll is a ***** of a problem.. been looking for a month now


----------

